# Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona Cigar Review - Average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found it hard to find a cigar this size that really satisfies, especially in the flavor department. Sure this is a good looking stick that burned...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona Cigar Review - Average


----------

